# Cory's dieing!!! Help!!!!!!!!:(



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just found my cory cat in my 10 gallon tank on it's back under the mopany wood! It can't get back on it's stomach and it's turning pale! WHAT'S WRONG?!?!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You need more info that that, sorry to say.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know what else to say, he's on his side, his gill covers are still going, he won't move unless I move the tupperware bowl he's in, he's turning kind of pale on his stomach, and his gills are more red than usual and his gill covers are more transparent than usual. Sorry I can't give you more infomation


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He's in a tupperware container? Well, that's not really helping.
Check the nitrite level.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't till tomorrow, I don't own a water tester:'(


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Test results??? It's tomorrow!!!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

It was too late, he died I flushed him yesterday morning


----------

